# Cool, fun HTML & vBcode tricks



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I think the moderators might hate me for putting this out there because of the potential for making posts extremely busy looking and sucking up server bandwidth. I would hope ehMac members would use these tricks with moderation. If necessary I'll delete the posts.

I was looking at another online forum yesterday and found a thread with a bunch of these tricks on it. I tried a few of them in previews and they seemed to work. They use simple HTML stuff to modify what appears in the post, in ways I wouldn't have thought possible.

To see how I did any of these just hit quote on the post and the code will show up in the message window. It usually looks pretty obvious to see what you need to change in the code to modify what appears.

I'll put these in separate posts so they won't get mixed up ...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Giving text a highlight colour:

Here I’ve made a<span style="background:yellow"> yellow highlight. </span>

You can do these with any of the colours offered in the formatting pallette. If you want to do <span style="background:black"> white on black </span> you have to add in the [ color ] tags. (US spelling  )


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Creating a tooltip flyout in a post:

<SPAN TITLE="Only a loser would do whatever I told them to do">Put your mouse pointer over this text and count to three!</SPAN>

Sorry!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Creating buttons for URLs or email addresses in a post:

<a href="http://panzo.org/entryimg/tame_bush_medium.html"><input name="Button" type="button" value="Click to see something scary"></a>

<a href="mailto:[email protected]"><input name="Button" type="button" value="Send an email to the crook"></a>


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Making text scroll across the post:

<marquee>*<font color=red><font size = "6">News Flash ... ... ... ... ... ... ... Harper is a hypocrite ... ... ... ... ... lies as badly as predecessors ... ... ...</font></font>*</marquee>

Sorry, couldn’t resist the political commentary.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Creating a frame within a post:

<iframe src="http://www.theonion.com/content/index" name="Hostname" id="Hostname" style="position:relative; width:95%; height:300px;"></iframe>

The “width:95%” in the code is the percent of the window used, the “height:300px” is the height the frame appears, in this case 300 pixels.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, I have passed the matter on to my lawyers at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe. You shall be contacted re my legal actions pertaining to my mental anguish and defamation of character. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks GA - so a little bit of HTML code goes a long way, I'm just glad <blink>blink</blink> does not work


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh no!!!

I can only imagine what will happen here now. The quirky html is so 1999 
I'm glad most of the websites I visit have long forgotten about it. But a resurrection? GAAAH!!! 



> I would hope ehMac members would use these tricks with moderation.


Please, Please, Please. The keyword there is moderation!!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Neato! I'll be bookmarking this thread now...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

GA - It's on! I hate you now!  Realistically? Great job GA!

For the curious since GA didn't post the actual steps:

2nd Post: eg. <span style="background:black">  white on black </span>

3rd Post: <span title="Only a loser would do whatever I told them to do">Put your mouse pointer over this text and count to three!</span>

4th Post: <a href="mailto:[email protected]whitehouse.gov"><input name="Button" type="button" value="Send an email to the crook"></a>

If you want to use marquee or blink text, I'll let you find out how to do these travesties to humanity.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Chealion said:


> For the curious since GA didn't post the actual steps:
> 
> 2nd Post: eg. <span style="background:black">  white on black </span>
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didn't post the code because I didn't know your little tricks for getting it to appear in the actual post. I remembered there was a way to do this from another thread a few months ago, but I didn't quite understand it then, anyway. I see all those "&'s" and "lt's" that do that, but I couldn't seem to get them in the proper correct sequence.

I figured that just hitting the "quote" button would be enough to show the code for the curious.

<span style="background:yellow">Chealie said:</span>

<marquee behavior=slide width=800 scrollamount=50>GA-It's on! I <span style="background:black"> *hate*</span> you now!</marquee>

<MARQUEE BEHAVIOR=ALTERNATE width=800 scrollamount=20>YIKES!!  :yikes:  :yikes:  :yikes:  :yikes:  :yikes: :yikes:  :yikes: YIKES!!</marquee>


----------

